# Problem



## Hysterie (18. September 2005)

folgendes problem habe ich, wenn ich daten übertragen lasse, (nach der wow sitzung; automatisch) bleibt er mir immer bei item... parsen irgendwas hängen...
wenn ich die daten manuel hochlade kommt ne fehlermeldung bzw. nen satz fehler in zeile 157... es hat auch zwischendurch mal geklapt manuel hochzuladen, nur fehlen wichtige informationen wie z.B. meine gilde... :X was muss ich tuhen das alles komplett und vollständig geuppt wird?

greez Hysterie


----------



## Thalion (19. September 2005)

Warten....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das "Item parsen"-Problem ist bekannt. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, daß mit der aktuellen SavedVariables-Struktur BLASC überhaupt noch funktioniert.
Falls doch, versuche mal nicht die SavedVariable.lua Datei hochzuladen, sonder wechsle in den Unterordner "SavedVariables" und suche dort die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua.
Die solltest Du hochladen.

Allerdings hab ich es nicht ausprobiert. BLASC hab ich seit 3 Wochen rausgeschmissen, da sich ja hier wohl nix mehr tut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. Oktober 2005)

Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hab ich es nicht ausprobiert. BLASC hab ich seit 3 Wochen rausgeschmissen, da sich ja hier wohl nix mehr tut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ab diesem wochenende siehts anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sind sozusagen aus dem sommerschlaf aufgewacht und werden dieses wochenende eine neue voll funktionsfähige version rausbringen!

gruß
reg


----------



## Rookie (15. Oktober 2005)

wird ja auch mal zeit  :tongue:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (15. Oktober 2005)

Jo - lasst euch überraschen, dauert nicht mehr lange! ^^


----------



## Thalion (18. Oktober 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> ab diesem wochenende siehts anders aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau mir das heute abend mal an, allerdings habt ihr gegenüber der "Konkurrenz" ja schon enorme Rückstände was NPCs, Quests und Drops angeht.
Und für die Signatur haben sich wohl einige (so auch ich) schon Alternativen gesucht.


----------



## B3N (18. Oktober 2005)

Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



BLASC
» Items: 11775
» Quests: 3169
» NPCs: 7721

Allakhazam
» Items: 12,897
» Quests: 3,499
» NPCs: 8,155

Und es werden täglich mehr - liegen also gut im Rennen für unsere lange Pause. Und was Signaturen und Herold angeht, so werden noch ein paar "Überraschungen" kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalion (19. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> BLASC
> » Items: 11775
> » Quests: 3169
> » NPCs: 7721
> ...



Ich lass mich mal überraschen... Gestern gabs z.B. für die Meeresfurienstiefel (Trag ich seit dem 3. Tag Zul'Gurub) noch keine Informationen. Heute steht drin wo die droppen.

Generell vertraue ich auch lieber einer Seite aus Europa was die Daten angeht. Da allakhazam keine Daten von nicht US-Clients (für die Datenbank) annimmt, kann es immer zu Unterschieden kommen.

Naja, richte ich mich langsam wieder drauf ein, weiter Werbung für euch zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (19. Oktober 2005)

Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, richte ich mich langsam wieder drauf ein, weiter Werbung für euch zu machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hört man doch gerne!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und wir richten uns weiter drauf ein, den Service weiter zu verbessern und am laufen zu halten.  :tongue:


----------



## Regnor (19. Oktober 2005)

Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Generell vertraue ich auch lieber einer Seite aus Europa was die Daten angeht. Da allakhazam keine Daten von nicht US-Clients (für die Datenbank) annimmt, kann es immer zu Unterschieden kommen.
> 
> [post="102123"][/post]​



damit es da nicht zu "Differenzen" kommt werden für die BLASC Datenbank auch ausschließlich Einträge vom deutschen WoW Client genutzt.




			
				Thalion schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, richte ich mich langsam wieder drauf ein, weiter Werbung für euch zu machen. tease.gif
> [post="102123"][/post]​


Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

